
Salt water as fuel? - kkim
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/07252/815920-85.stm
======
chmike
Looking more into the details, and for instance the videos, one see that the
"inventor" collects water in a small pool next to his house which is full of
seaweeds (it happens in Florida).

An obvious possible explanation is that the fuel is just methane diluted to
saturation in the water. The micro wave shaking produces the same effect as
when shaking a bear, champagne or a soda. I don't know if this is the right
explanation, but apparently this possibility has never been checked. Looking
at the video it seem that the flame is not lasting forever. This would be
normal once the methane is exhausted.

It is totally misleading to say that this guy is producing energy from salt.

------
mpfefferle
So they're using RF to cause the salt water to release hydrogen, but when you
burn hydrogen you get water. Unless there's some other reaction going on in
there, all they're doing is converting electromagnetic energy to chemical
energy to thermal energy. I don't see how this can even be used for energy
storage, let alone energy generation.

------
rms
Kind of cool, but not giving any numbers for the efficiency means it can't
possibly be practical.

------
almost
No, unfortunately not

